# Crap...



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

...still not tall enough! :GAAH: Now what ?! :thinking:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

HA! So cute!!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha. That's some talent! Smart goatie


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL!! Such a great "kodak moment!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:ROFL: That is quite the little stinker you have there. I'm surprised that the horse lets her get up there!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is a funny little thing, that's for sure. She rides him all over the pasture and even takes naps on him....and oddly enough, I think he secretly enjoys it  Right now she is in the process of teaching the younger kids how to ride a horse :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:slapfloor: :hammer: :laugh: :crazy: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that picture. That is so sweet.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

That is adorable! Too cute


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a fabulous photo!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a scamp, and what a fun photo! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Evil by nature!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Jodi_berg said:


> Evil by nature!


:slapfloor: That's for sure!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: How cute! That looks like a very tolerant little horse there!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute...what a great pic..our kids try to jump up on our 30 year old mini donkey...she i not as inviting lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hee hee hee that's cute. We had a neighbor once who had goats that would ride the sheep around the pasture and bail over the fence if they got close enough. It was pretty funny, but not nearly as cool as a horse riding goat!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

He is very tolerant...thank goodness. Even of the human kids lol. I think he just loves attention no matter where it is coming from  It was even cuter watching her jump up on his back in the winter and then curl up into a ball to stay warm.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Hahahahahahaaaaaa!!!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

"Captain.... I think we need a bigger horse!"

That is awesome! First smile all day.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

*I forgot I had gotten a pic of them in winter time snuggling. I think their in love* 








Not the best one because as soon as she sees me she jumps off to come visit.


----------

